# uber app Lock North



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

I have had an issue with uber app navigation for a couple months now.
I dislike the always North up lock mode. Never used it with Garmin Nuvi's, never used it with Google Maps, don't use it with Waze and I toggle it off in the uber app.
For clarity, I am on android, current uber app, set to use Waze for Nav, but I also have the uber app open and often displaying. 
When enroute or on a trip the uber app map defaults to North is up. If you tap the compass arrow it will switch to orient up as your direction, eg: if I traveling due south, it is "up" on the display. I swear the uber app used to respect the lock North toggle, but even it if did, now it does not.

Anytime the navigation screen refreshes, new rider, change in pick-up/destination, start enroute, start a trip, etc. it will default to North Up view mode. I've tried speaking with uber during a city meeting and tried with CSR on the phone. I have not yet gone to a Greenlight because I don't have time to get to one.

They seem to think it is only my phone because others aren't complaining.
This is a quality company.

I assume others 1) don't use uber app nav, 2) don't mind North always being up, or 3) some other option.
If you have android and don't have the issue please let me know. If you have iOS and DO have the same issue, please let me know.

If you have a way to contact the programmers and get that shit fixed, let them know.


----------



## DavisUberX (Sep 13, 2014)

3. It's annoying to have to reset it each time


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

StephenT said:


> I have had an issue with uber app navigation for a couple months now.
> I dislike the always North up lock mode. Never used it with Garmin Nuvi's, never used it with Google Maps, don't use it with Waze and I toggle it off in the uber app.
> For clarity, I am on android, current uber app, set to use Waze for Nav, but I also have the uber app open and often displaying.
> When enroute or on a trip the uber app map defaults to North is up. If you tap the compass arrow it will switch to orient up as your direction, eg: if I traveling due south, it is "up" on the display. I swear the uber app used to respect the lock North toggle, but even it if did, now it does not.
> ...


And this why my acceptance is below 50%, I can't tell where the pick up is so, I don't accept. There should be a static setting for due north or not in map preferences. It has become beyond annoying and is now ticking me off!


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

dolllarchaser said:


> And this why my acceptance is below 50%, I can't tell where the pick up is so, I don't accept. There should be a static setting for due north or not in map preferences. It has become beyond annoying and is now ticking me off!


Ah, but according to at least a dozen people employed by uber, there is no problem. Corollary, I am the ONLY ONE with this issue.
The lack of input from IC Driver's getting where it needs to go (programming/engineering) is one of uber's biggest faults.

Anyone have a contact to get this addressed? It is a huge issue for those that don't "think" the same way and cannot visualize when the map is locked North.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

You're not alone...I hate it too.


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Jbstevens88 said:


> You're not alone...I hate it too.


Could you (and others that have noted this) answer if you are Android or iOS?

I will eventually go to a Greenlight and shove it down someone's throat


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Android


----------



## Thumper2x (Nov 6, 2017)

Have the same issue... VERY annoying. Getting more used to it tho. I find between Waze and Uber Nav there are so many differences in the route. 99% of the time Waze is faster.


----------



## jb91360 (Jul 25, 2016)

StephenT said:


> I assume others 1) don't use uber app nav, 2) don't mind North always being up, or 3) some other option.
> If you have android and don't have the issue please let me know. If you have iOS and DO have the same issue, please let me know.
> .


This annoys me too, and I'm using iOS 11.2. Another reason to stick to GMaps.


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

#metoo


----------

